# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Enregistrement rapide pour sauvegarde frquente

## Matthieu Vergne

Bonjour,

Quand on enregistre un nouveau billet (ou un billet en cours d'dition) l'enregistrement renvois directement  l'affichage du billet. Or quand on crit de longs billets (comme je le fais tout le temps) on aime bien pouvoir sauvegarder frquemment, dire de ne pas devoir tout retaper pour une broutille qui te fout ta journe en l'air. Ce serait donc bien de faire pour que le bouton "Enregistrer les changements" ne fasse que l'enregistrement (Javascript), dire qu'on puisse continuer la saisie dans la foule sans recharger la page. On peut imaginer rajouter un bouton "Enregistrer + afficher le billet" pour faire la fonction actuelle... ou dit autrement, rajouter un bouton "Enregistrer" qui fait uniquement a et renommer le bouton actuel en "Enregistrer + afficher", qui serait probablement mieux compltement  droite, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Anomaly

Ne t'inquite pas, il y a une sauvegarde automatique rgulire du billet que tu es en train d'crire,  l'instar de ce qui se fait sur le reste du forum.  :;): 

Si par malheur ton ordinateur ou ton navigateur devait planter, il te suffit de crer un nouveau billet, puis de cliquer sur la mention "Restaurer le contenu enregistr automatiquement" en bas de la zone de la zone de saisie et s'extasier devant la magie de l'informatique.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Et que se passe-t-il si je cre un billet, que je sauvegarde en bauche, puis je l'dite en rajoutant plein de truc et a plante ? Est-ce que ce sera enregistr dans l'bauche, ou est-ce qu'il faudra recrer un billet pour copier la version avant plantage avant de retourner sur l'bauche pour la coller ? Et cet automatisme, il a quelle frquence ?

----------


## Anomaly

Dans ce cas il te suffira d'diter le billet de l'bauche, ce qui fait apparatre la version du texte au moment du dernier enregistrement (manuel) de l'bauche, et de cliquer sur le "Restaurer le contenu auto-enregistr" en bas qui va ramener la toute dernire version de l'enregistrement automatique.  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

J'ai essay mais a n'a pas march : j'ai ouvert une bauche, tap des trucs, ferm l'onglet (j'ai confirm le "leave page") et en y retournant je n'avais toujours que enregistrer les changements et prvisualisation (et les lignes ajoutes ont disparu).

Il me semble avoir dj vu cette fonctionnalit en action il y a un moment sur le forum, mais pour moi a reste du gadget pratique en cas de coup dur. a fait partie des bonnes habitudes de rdaction au mme titre que de faire des backups rguliers. Et s'il existe des outils de backups automatiss, ceux l ont aussi leurs revers (e.g. sauvegarder automatiquement des fichiers corrompus ou inutiles). a ne remplace pas un backup manuel, a le complmente. De la mme manire, la fonctionnalit dont tu parles fourni un bon complment en cas de soucis, mais a ne fait pas un outil de rdaction fiable. J'insiste donc pour ajouter un bouton qui permet explicitement de sauvegarder l'tat de l'bauche.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Depuis trois/quatre ditions, je travaille sur une bauche. Certes, la premire fois, j'ai du spcifi en bas de l'diteur, que je voulais garder le tout en bauche, mais pour les fois suivantes, il me suffisait juste d'enregistrer les modifications (petit bouton en bas  droite de l'diteur) et hop, c'tait bon.
Qu'avez vous besoin de plus ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

De la possibilit de demander d'enregistrer les dernires modifications tout en restant sur la mme page (pour ne pas avoir  re-demander d'diter l'bauche aprs chaque enregistrement). Quand on fait des longs posts comme moi, on prend l'habitude de sauvegarder souvent. Et le bouton actuel ne facilite pas cette opration. Je peux passer des heures sur un seul post, ce n'est pas pour passer la moiti de mon temps  faire des aller-retour inutiles.

Pour l'instant, quand j'dite une bauche, je recopie son contenu dans un fichier texte sur mon disque, je l'dite lui (en sauvegardant souvent) et une fois que j'ai termin, je copie le rsultat dans l'bauche avant de sauvegarder. Ce que je demande, c'est de faciliter le processus en me permettant de le faire directement dans l'diteur de DVP (et au passage, un CTRL+S pour sauvegarder de la mme manire serait le top).

----------


## Anomaly

> J'ai essay mais a n'a pas march : j'ai ouvert une bauche, tap des trucs, ferm l'onglet (j'ai confirm le "leave page") et en y retournant je n'avais toujours que enregistrer les changements et prvisualisation (et les lignes ajoutes ont disparu).


C'est sr que si tu as ferm juste aprs avoir tap du texte supplmentaire il peut ne pas avoir eu le temps de faire une sauvegarde automatique. Je te rassure : j'ai test personnellement avant d'aller affirmer ici que cela fonctionnait.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

OK, mais je n'ai pas envie de me demander qu'est-ce qui a t sauvegard et qu'est-ce qui ne l'a pas t. Tu peux me trouver lourd, mais cette fonctionnalit n'a pas t faite pour a, c'est aussi simple que a. C'est une scurit en cas d'oubli, a ne rponds pas aux exigences d'une sauvegarde controle (et probablement d'autres choses).

Le fait est que j'ai pris cette habitude, qui est une trs bonne habitude, et je ne vais pas la perdre juste parce qu'il y a autre chose qui fait plus ou moins la mme chose mais pas tout  fait. Pour l'instant, l'interface DVP ne rpond pas  mes besoins, que je viens de donner. Maintenant  l'quipe de voir si a leur cote un bras de le faire ou si c'est faisable facilement. Je penche pour la seconde opinion, mais c'est pas moi qui code, donc c'est pas  moi d'en juger. {^_^}

----------


## Anomaly

A ce que je sache tu sais trs bien ce qui est sauvegard via le bouton vu qu'il s'agit d'une action manuelle ; quant  la sauvegarde automatique elle se fait le plus souvent possible. Je ne vois pas en quoi cela peut tre un souci vu que les coupures ou plantages de l'ordinateur ne sont pas a priori planifis, et que quand tu dites ton billet tu as par dfaut la version que tu as sauvegard manuellement et tu peux en un clic rcuprer la sauvegarde la plus rcente si tu prfres (et si cette version ne te plat pas, n'enregistre pas, pour rester sur la version sauvegarde manuellement).

De toute faon, si on a vraiment peur comme toi de perdre ses crits, il est conseill d'diter le billet avec des outils locaux (traitement de texte par exemple) qui permet de faire des sauvegardes manuelles et automatiques, contrler les rvisions et tout, et copier/coller le billet rsultant dans le forum ou le blog au dernier moment ; outre les fonctionnalits supplmentaires (rvisions), cela te protge galement contre les coupures Internet ; quelque chose qui (au moins dans ma contre) arrive bien plus souvent que les coupures de courant.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Etablir un cahier des charges ne se limite pas  mettre ce que le dvelopeur estime tre valable. C'est comme a qu'on vend des produits qui ne correspondent pas au client (entre autres bourdes).

Ma position est que je me sens plus serein de pouvoir sauvegarder  mon rythme. Si l'outil ne me le permet pas, j'en utilise un autre, comme je le fait dj et l'ai dj dit. J'ai propos une fonctionnalit pour rpondre  des besoins particuliers, si vous estimez que a vaut pas le coup, ne la faite pas. Encore une fois, c'est pas  moi de dcider.

----------

